# Thailand-Is computer keyboard different than U.S.?



## Cathyb (Dec 29, 2006)

In order to send/reply to emails while in Thailand or Cambodia, do I need to know any tips on their keyboards being different than ours? 

 I ran into a problem in Spain on the @ key I think it was where you had to do something very different than in U.S.  I could not send my emails there. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 29, 2006)

Did the @ key have a character called a tilde. It looks like a little wavy line. It is used to denote a sound in spanish. Sound like nuyah. Like Espanyah. It looks like this. España


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 30, 2006)

don't remember -- I just recall I was unable to send any emails home.  It was the @ sign on an address that was the culprit.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 30, 2006)

*Magic PC Trick - "Ascii Codes"*

Hi Cathy,

Gonna show you a great trick. On any computer, press and keep down the "CTRL" key while typing 064 on the numeric keypad. When you lift up the CTRL key, the @ sign will appear. Cursor must be somewhere you can type (like to internet explorer address line) for this to work.

Pretty cool huh?

Why/how did this work? Every computer uses internal numeric codes for each character. 064 is the code for @. This feature has been in IBM and comaptible PC's since their beginnings (1981).

To get a chart of all characters and their codes go to: 

http://www.asciitable.com/

Enter the "HEX" value for the character you want.

Yes, I've disclosed I'm a nerd by this posting


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 30, 2006)

John,

How cool!  Thanks for the great tip and the ASCI link.

Tuggers are a wealth of knowlege and a great resourse.


Best wishes for the New Year!


Richard


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 30, 2006)

*Its actually ALT 064, not CTRL. * And you have to hold down the ALT key while you tap 064 on the number pad with the "num lock" on.  Otherwise it doesn't work.

But there might be an even easier solution.  On some foreign keyboards the @ is sitting as a third symbol on a key, generally the bracket key to the right of the P if memory serves.  To access it, all one has to do is hold down the ALT-CTRL keys and tap the @ at the same time, if memory serves me right. That even works on some standard keyboards, if you have the US-International driver.  I do, and I can get this ¿ by hitting ALT_CTRL and ? at the same time.

Fern


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 30, 2006)

OOPS, I meant ALT...


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 30, 2006)

Fern, john and everyone -- thank you and how did you get so smart


----------



## isisdave (Jan 19, 2007)

The key you need to get the third character on a key is usually labeled "ALT-GR" and is often just to the right of the space bar.

But will a keyboard in Thailand have Roman letters or Thai characters? How does that work? Last week I saw a fellow in Rome typing Hindi on an Italian keyboard .....


----------

